# Patlock



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Do any of you folks have any of these at your house?

https://www.patlock.co.uk/product-page

If so what are your thoughts on them?

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of “The growing trend” of locks being snapped. Overpriced gimmick in my opinion. 

They are a bit like the extra external locks for MH doors, of very little ACTUAL value but they do offer some people reassurance.

I certainly won’t be buying any!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn’t really understand that 

our internal front gate is locked by a padlock 

Because the hound welcomes no one unless he is introduced , or knows them

In which case they know the combination 

So we ensure no one can inadvertanty enter, be met by the hound from hell 

Would he bite?

I have no idea and I don’t intend to find out 

Same in the MH 

Once introduced, a pussy cat

But there is always a moment in time when he could be a lion 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No good to me, ours only has a handle at one side.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> Never heard of "The growing trend" of locks being snapped. Overpriced gimmick in my opinion.
> 
> They are a bit like the extra external locks for MH doors, of very little ACTUAL value but they do offer some people reassurance.
> 
> ...


Basic Euro locks are attacked this way, our neighbour was robbed and access was gained by lock snapping, the insurance assessor advised them to upgrade their Euro locks as the snapping method is now a very common simple way thieves gain access.

https://www.homesecurityandsafety.co.uk/pages/how-to-prevent-euro-cylinder-lock-snapping

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

I ordered 3 sets of this item as we have 3 sets of patio doors on our house. Easy enough to fit however they came with a different spindle for the door handles which again, was easy enough to swap out. These new spindles can't be pushed through0pulled out of the door if the outer handle is broken off due to their design.

The Patlock itself is of a very sturdy design with a nice weight and feel to it. When on, it is fairly unobtrusive too once you get used to it being there. Also, in an emergency it can be quickly removed from the inside, if you need to get out of the patio doors quickly.

On the basis that I want to make my house harder to break into than my neighbours, I am quite happy with them. As we are away for the month of Jan and our lad comes and goes to suit himself, I am happy with the extra security.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe the easiest and a quick way to break into someones home, especially a bungalow, is through the roof. Blow lamp around PVC window handle, battery drill on lock etc, etc, etc.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> I believe the easiest and a quick way to break into someones home, especially a bungalow, is through the roof. Blow lamp around PVC window handle, battery drill on lock etc, etc, etc.


I'm confused - would you have a PVC window handle or lock in your roof?

Graham :serious:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GMJ said:


> I'm confused - would you have a PVC window handle or lock in your roof?
> 
> Graham :serious:


No, Just lift a few tiles from just above the guttering and your into the loft.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> No, Just lift a few tiles from just above the guttering and your into the loft.


...so where does the PVC handle and lock come into it?

Graham :serious:


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

I was once told. A lock is only there to stop an honest thief !!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

FranknJan said:


> I was once told. A lock is only there to stop an honest thief !!!!


Undoubtedly - if someone wants to get into your house and knows what they are doing then they probably will. My aim is to make it as inconvenient as possible...and perhaps make someone else's house look that much easier!

Same view I take with the MH tbh...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Surely if they got in by the roof they would have a job getting out especially if all the doors and windows can't be opened from the inside - unless they find the keys!

I thought the first thing they do is sort out their escape route

Steve


----------

